# غرق الغواصة كورسك الروسية



## Eng-Maher (16 فبراير 2010)




----------



## Eng-Maher (16 فبراير 2010)

*و*
*الرابط مترجم وب التفصيل*

*عن الحادثه*



*http://translate.google.com.eg/translate?hl=ar&langpair=en|ar&u=http://whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/KURSK/kursk.html*


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 فبراير 2010)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/181172-غرق-الغواصة-كورسك-الروسية#ixzz1x13ru0LC

​عاده صياغه الموضوع
****************************

*حقيقة غرق الغواصة كورسك 
انظر باقى المشاركات
*


----------



## مهندس مصر (17 فبراير 2010)

عفوا الترجمة غير جيدة ولم أفهم شيئا غير أنها غرقت


----------



## Eng-Faten (17 فبراير 2010)

فعلا الترجمة سيئة ولم نفهم شيئا مما كتبت


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 فبراير 2010)

اعاده صياغه الموضوع
****************************

*حقيقة غرق الغواصة كورسك*




*التاريخ: 12/08/2000*​

*الحدث: مناورات للأسطول الشمالي الروسي ببحر بارنس (Barens)*​



*غواصة أمريكية من نوع لوس انجلس (الغواصة memphis أو Tolido) تراقب الوضع عن كثب*​

*اصطدام بين الغواصة الأمريكية وأخرى روسية من نوع oscar2 (الغواصة كورسك)*​ 
*الغواصة كورسك: غواصة نووية استراتيجية دخلت الخدمة سنة 1995*
*مجهزة ب 36 طوربيد و 24 صاروخ باليستي من نوع غرانيت بمدى 500 كلم ومفاعلين نووين*​ 
*نتج عن الاصطدام انفجار بخزان الطوربيدات الموجود بمقدمة الغواصة الروسية تبعه انفجار ثان ضخم بعد دقيقتين. الغواصة لا تلبث أن تغرق مع جميع طاقمها المكون من 117 رجل *​ 
*أضرار بالغة بالغواصة الأمريكية*​ 
*خبراء الزلازل النرويج يؤكدون نشاطا زلزاليا بالمنطقة في هذا التوقيت بدرجة 1.5 على سلم ريشتر تبعه آخر بعد دقيقتين بدرجة 3.5*​ 
*الروس يعثرون على بقايا تابعة لغواصة غير روسية على بعد 300م من موقع الحادثة. وفي اليوم الموالي 13/02 يعثرون على بقايا أخرى*​ 
*الغواصة الأمريكية التي تصارع الغرق تتجه صوب أقرب قاعدة صيانة بحرية لدولة صديقة*​ 
*تختار القاعدة النرويجية Haakon رغم أنها غير معدة لاستقبال الغواصات وصيانتهم*​ 
*التقط قمر تجسس روسي صورة الغواصة بالقاعدة المذكورة بجنب فرقاطة نرويجية*​ 
​ 
​ 


*أشغال الصيانة الأولية استغرقت 8 أيام كاملة. بعدها غادرت الغواصة الموقع باتجاه قاعدة صيانة بريطانية لاتمام الأشغال*​ 
​ 

*التفسير الرسمي الروسي للحادثة*​ 
*حسب تصريح وزير الدفاع الروسي سيرغي ليوم 22/08/2000 فان الغواصة كورسك اصطدمت بجسم كبير في الأعماق من نفس حجمها قد يكون غواصة أمريكية أو بريطانية*​ 

*الأحداث المشابهة*​ 
*منذ 1960 وقع حوالي 20 اصطدام بين غواصات سوفياتية وأخرى أمريكية آخرها سنة 2000. وهذا يدعم الطرح الروسي*​ 


*الرد الأمريكي:*​ 
*الأمريكان يرفضون الطرح الروسي ويؤكدون أن بحريتهم لم تكن متواجدة بالمنطقة بالتاريخ المذكور .. ويضعون فرضيتهم الاستهزائية:*​ 
*ابان المناورات الروسية انفجر طوربيد غير صالح للعمل لدى محاولة اطلاقه !*​ 
*مدير ال CIA يصل الى موسكو في محاولة للتهدئة. يتفق الطرفان على قبر حقيقة ما وقع وتصنيف صور قاعدة Haakon في خانة سري جدا. البلدان يتجنبان حربا حقيقية. ولكن بأي ثمن؟*​ 

*مهمة الانقاذ*​ 
​ 

*المهمة: انقاذ 117 رجل + 3 VIP: جنرال صيني وشخصيتين عربيتين يجهل اسميهما..التحقا بالغواصة عن طريق هليكبتر. معلومة استخباراتية مهمة سنعود اليها لاحقا*​ 
*الغواصة قابعة على عمق 117 متر وهو عمق بسيط يمكن بلوغه*​ 
*الأحوال الجوية سيئة ما يعطل التدخل*​ 
*بوتين يرفض المساعدات الغربية*​ 
*الروس يؤكدون أن الصواريخ غير مجهزة برؤوس نووية لازالة المخاوف الغربية*​ 
*فريق الانقاذ يسمع أصوات القرع بالأيدي .. هناك أحياء (لأنه يتم عزل الأجزاء الغارقة من الغواصة)*​ 
*على الفريق الاسراع قبل نفاذ الأكسجين*​ 
*يقوم الغواصون بعمل ثقبين بجسم الغواصة قريبا من المؤخرة .. ولكن بعد فوات الأوان. لا يوجد ناجين*​ 
*تقرر روسيا غلق التشققات بمادة عازلة لمنع التسربات الاشعاعية وترك الغواصة قابعة في الأعماق. ويغلق الملف*​ 
*ولكن بعد سنوات يتم استخراج الغواصة .. و تنشر صور مثيرة لها:*​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
*مقدمة الغواصة تحوي ثقبا قطرة 1 متر ! وكأنها اصيبت بطوربيد !*​ 

*الألغــــاز*



 
*ما سر ها الثقب؟ هل النسخة الروسية للأحداث صحيحة؟*​ 
*لما لم يقبل بوتين بفرق الانقاذ الأجنبية؟*​ 
*كل المعطيات تؤكد أن الروس لم يريدوا انقاذ رجالهم !*​ 

*الغواصة كورسك مجهزين بنظامين للانقاذ الذاتي للأفراد*​ 
*الأول عبارة عن غواصتين صغيرتين مكانهما قريب من قمرة القيادة .. ولكن من الممكن أنهما تدمرتا مع الانفجارين*​ 
*الثاني هو لباس خاص يحمي البحار من الضغط العالي والبرد و يمكنه من الخروج من الغواصة والصعود الى السطح بسرعة 3 متر في الثانية*​ 

​ 
​ 
​ 

*هذه الألبسة مخزنة بغرفة خاصة بمؤخرة الغواصة وتستعمل في حالات الطوارىء. لما لم يستخدمها البحارة للخروج سالمين من الغواصة؟ خاصة وأن الغرفة لم يطلها الانفجار ! أم أنه تم تدميرها بفعل فاعل لافشال الانقاذ ؟ أو لم يتمكن البحارة من فتح الغرفة ؟*​ 
*حسب تسريبات من فرق الانقاذ التي تمكنت من الولوج الى الغواصة .. فان بعض الجثث كانت مصابة بالرصاص .. كما أن حارس غرفة الطوربيدات وجد مقتولا برصاصة في الرأس ! هدا ما يؤكد حصول اقتتال داخلي.*
*وحتى عند استخراج الجثث لم يتم تسليمها لأهاليها الا بعد عدة أيام .. ربما لاخفاء بعض الآثار !*​ 
*وماذا عن الشخصيات VIP ؟*​ 
*الأمر الوحيد المؤكد أن روسيا بعثت بغواصة جيب لانقاذهم ولا يعلم مصيرهم.*​ 


*الحقيقة المذهلة حسب الاستخبارات الفرنسية*​ 
*تمكنت الاستخبارات الفرنسية من الحصول على معلومات من أطراف معادية لبوتين أعضاء سابقين في جهاز كا جي بي*​ 
*أخطر الطوربيدات البحرية على الاطلاق تستعمل تكنولوجيا MHD. لاتزال سرية و لا معلومات عنها ولكن المؤكد أنها تمنح الطوربيد سرعة تصل الى 2000 كلم في الساعة !*​ 


*عكس المحركات التقليدية .. المسرعات MHD أو magnétohydrodynamique تقوم بتحويل الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية الى طاقة حركية مباشرة بواسطة سائل (ماء مالح أو معدن سائل) أو غاز أيوني (بلازما) .. وهي تقنية محركات المستقبل (راجع موضوع الناسا الموجود بالأسفل)*




*فقط الروس والأمريكان يمتلكون هذه التقنية. وهي استراتيجية للغاية ولا يمكن السماح لدولة أخرى بامتلاكها*​ 
*طلبت الصين من روسيا نقل تقنية MHD*​ 
*علم الامريكان بهذا .. أحسوا بالخطر الذي سيهدد بحرياتهم المنتشرة بالمحيطات. وقرروا التحرك*​ 
*في اطار المناورات الروسية .. اصطحبت الغواصة كورسك الشخصيات VIP الثلاث معها (الجنرال الروسي والعربيين). في البرنامج: اطلاق طوربيدات MHD*​ 

*قامت الغواصة الأمريكية باغراق كورسك باستعمال تقنية غير معروفة كثيرا للعامة:*​ 
*تقترب الغواصة من أخرى الى أن يلتحمان .. الطبقة المطاطية الخارجية تخفف الصدمة .. تطلق بعدها طوربيدا خارقا لجسم الغواصة الأخرى. الطوربيد لا يكتشفه السونار.. يخترق الغواصة ثم ينفجر بداخلها بعد مدة زمنية. الغواصة الأمريكية نفذت هذه التقنية .. أطلقت الطوبيد بداخل غرفة الطوربيدات الروسية وفرت مسرعة قبل الانفجار (ربما اصيبت أيضا ولم يحالفها الحظ) وطبعا هنا الروس يظنون أنه حادث اصطدام عادي ولا يشكون بالأمر. وأيضا الغواصة الأمريكية في حالة اصابتها أم لا فهي بحاجة للاصلاح بسب الاصطدام المتعمد .. وهذا يفسر تواجدها لاحقا بالقاعدة النرويجية.*​ 

*هدأ الأمريكان من غضب الروس وربما عقدوا معهم صفقة*​ 
*قررت روسيا عدم انقاذ بحارتها لأسباب غامضة..ربما لاخفاء أمر التقنية MHD ولتواجد الشخصيات الثلاث*​ 
*قامت باغلاق غرف الانقاذ عن بعد*​ 
*أرسلت غواصة جيب لانقاذ الشخصيات الثلاث فقط*​ 
*117 بحارا يصارعون الموت .. وتأتي غواصة لانقاذ ثلاثة فقط ! ربما هذا ما سبب الاقتتال الداخلي*​ 

*الخلاصة*​ 
*القصة غامضة .. وكأنها من أفلام جيمس بوند .. مات 117 بحارا .. غرقت غواصة بملايير الدولار تعتبر من الأفضل عالميا .. تجنب العالم حربا بين العملاقين .. ولكن بأي ثمن؟*​ 

*انتهى*​ 




*المصادر*​ 




*بالانجليزية:*​ 




*[URL="http://www.jp-petit.com/Koursk/Article_en_anglais_25_09_03.htm"]http://www.jp-petit.com/Koursk/Article_en_anglais_25_09_03.htm[/URL]*​ 




*[URL="http://www.nasa.gov/vision/space/travelinginspace/future_propulsion.html"]http://www.nasa.gov/vision/space/travelinginspace/future_propulsion.html[/URL]*​ 




*بالفرنسية:*​ 




*[URL="http://www.jp-petit.com/Koursk/Koursk1.htm"]http://www.jp-petit.com/Koursk/Koursk1.htm[/URL]*​ 




*http://www.paranos.com/espionnage/ko*​​


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 فبراير 2010)

ان شاء الله يكون الموضوع مفهوم وواضح


----------



## بسام7 (17 فبراير 2010)

واضح جدا شكرا علي الموضوع المثير


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى بسام .. نورت الملتقى


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

عندما تقوم امريكا باغراق هذه الغواصه الشديدة التقنيه لروسيا فنحمد الله بأن معظم اساطيلنا الحربيه من الخشب والورق والكرتون والا كان الموقف صعب ------ وربنا يسترها علينا الأيام القادمه


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

ربى لا أسالك رد القضاء لكنى اسألك اللطف فى


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2010)

على فكره اخى هشام هذه لغواصه من اعظم ما صنع فى حقل الغواصات والذى لا تعرفه ان جسم الغواصه الخارجى مطلى بطبقه من المطاط لعدم رؤيتها على السونار حيث من الصعب تحديد اين تكون . والى يومنا هذا لم تتم المعرفه الكامله لحادث غرقها .. وامريكا تستبعد وجود غواصه تراقبها .. ولكن هذا افضل تحليل للحادث لبيان كيفيه غرقها دون ضربها 

وشكرا


----------



## بيت لحم (1 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot for good arrangments


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 يونيو 2012)

*الف شكر لكم بارك الله فيكم
*


----------



## pumpme414 (8 يونيو 2012)

اللهم اضرب الظالمين بالظالمين واخرجنا منهم سالمين


----------



## Semghdou (9 أغسطس 2012)

الموضوع مثير و مفهوم ... الله ينور و يبعد عننا الشر


----------

